#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Edge Router, conte suas experiências!

## ijr

Pessoal,

Alguns já disseram que a EdgeRouter é um canhão....
Mas fazendo pesquisas encontramos poucos relatos de experiências sobre a mesma.

Eu particularmente comprei um da versão Lite apenas para testes de bancada, então não tenho muito o que falar da mesma.

Seria interessante o pessoal que já tem em produção, PPPoE, BGP, OSP, QoS, etc.... postarem seus relatos.

Outra coisa interessante é saber quais os sistemas já estão preparados para rodar em conjunto com a Edge Router.

----------


## virtualnetmg

Para rodar bgp com full router ele aguenta de boa ou fica no talo?

----------


## virtualnetmg

Essa linha tem opcao para adicionar mais memoria?

----------


## virtualnetmg

Entendo, para essa banda ja é necessarios outros meios mesmo no caso onde vou coloca-lo a banda è na media de uns 300 megas com bgp full router, obrigado pelas respostas.

----------


## uesleycorrea

Eu tenho mais de 20 cases com ela. Cada um diferente do outro em cenário. E é impressionante o que ela é capaz de fazer. Estarei a partir de novembro ministrando as certificações oficiais da UBNT para esse hardware, e no momento, estou concluindo uma turma com 32 alunos de BGP com EdgeRouter, formando 32 profissionais que serão capazes de administrar o que esse hardware é capaz de fazer em suas redes no que tange a roteamento de borda. Inclusive, esse final de semana passado estive apresentando uma palestra no evento da InternetSUL em Floripa e os ouvintes ficaram abismados com os cases, e fiz muitos novos amigos lá, que também cederão aos encantos da EdgeRouter para BGP.

Uesley Corrêa
Instrutor UBNT UCWA & UCRSS

----------


## uesleycorrea

@*virtualnetmg*, tenho cases com 3 full routing e quase 600Mb de banda rodando tranquilamente. Com esse cenário de 3 full, recomendo a PRO até 1,5Gb. Com menos full-routing, pode colocar até 2Gb sem problemas. E a partir de Janeiro, sai uma caixa maior e com SFP Plus.

Uesley Corrêa
Instrutor UBNT UCWA & UCRSS

----------


## uesleycorrea

@*virtualnetmg*, a PRO e a 8 tem como aumentar memória, mas é insignificante a mudança. A Lite e a POE não tem.

Uesley Corrêa
Instrutor UBNT UCWA & UCRSS

----------


## uesleycorrea

@*Arthur Bernardes*, MPLS é implementação futura. Em breve deve estar saindo nas versões novas do EdgeOS. E PPPoE nele também é bem bacana, e o @*FabricioViana* já implantou ele no RadiusNET. Segue um vídeo de como configurar:




Uesley Corrêa
Instrutor UBNT UCWA & UCRSS

----------


## ijr

Acho legal que hoje temos mais uma opção para pequenos provedores.

Gostei mais ainda do Uesley Corrêa que está dando treinamentos para estes equipamentos!!!!

Se possível, poderiam colocar uns prints de Router de Borda em EdgeRouter fazendo BGP com banda acima de 500MB. Eu por exemplo ainda uso Mikrotik, mas já estou na hora de mudar.

E Parabéns ao Fabricio Viana por sair com o Radiusnet na frente.

----------


## JonasMT

Uesley para um link de 50mb a 100 a lite vai tranquilo?

----------


## gabrielest

Pegando uma ponga.......
ouvi alguns comentarios que tem gente que usa ele como server DNS, alguém confirma?? qual seria o modelo??

----------


## uesleycorrea

@*ijr*, segue o print. É o case de um aluno meu. @*Arthur Bernardes*, deve estar à frente, pois os da UBNT tem interesses ($$) que o VyOS não tem. Filtros de BGP, o VyOS tem da forma como devem ser, e não da forma como a Mikrotik implementa. Lá mesmo naquele material tem, na parte de Policies. Recomendo fazer meu treinamento  :Smile: . @*JonasMT*, vai sim, se for um link BGP só, com rota Default.

Uesley Corrêa
Instrutor UBNT UCWA & UCRSS

----------


## Luspmais

Legal, Mikrotik que aperte as fivelas, é muito bug besta que ferra a rede do nada.
Qual aconselha e se suporta 700 clientes em pppoe @*uesleycorrea* ? Desde já, Obrigado.

----------


## agatangelos

meu bgp quem configurou foi o uesley correa, esta 100% até agora, vou fazer o curso sobre o bgp para que eu mesmo possa solucionar os problemas no caso de algum aparelho apresentar problemas, será legal também se o DNS ficar 100% pois teríamos uma estabilidade e uma grande economia de energia ... Rodrigo

----------


## ijr

Vamos aguardar algum concentrador PPPoE com uns 200-300 clientes para sentir a diferença.

----------


## gabrielest

> Uesley, tu está embarcando DNS reverso no Edge Router?


Além disso to querendo saber também sobre o comentario que ouvi de nego usando ele como server DNS, tem alguém fazendo isso que tenha sido "feliz"???

----------


## gabrielest

Pois é, acho uma solução beeeemmmm interessante mas queria que alguém com a prática realizada se manifestasse,

----------


## agatangelos

como DNS só conheço uma pessoa que usa, mas pelo que me disse é meio na "gambiarra" tem um monte de mandinga para que funcione, ele não foi projetado para isso ... seria excelente se fosse projetado para isso e com suporte e fórum a respeito, pois poderíamos usar a um baixo custo financeiro e com grande economia de energia para nos ... Um abraço a todos e boa noite ... Rodrigo

----------


## muriloc4

quais os parametros mysql radius para controle de banda da Edge ? no mikrotik é mikrotik-rate-limit...

----------


## ijr

Quanto ao DNS, eu particularmente acho que não seria o ideal... mas nunca utilizei.

----------


## netuai

aqui como dns funciona blz, quem levantou pra mim foi o Tales Rodarte. Muito exelente profissional

----------


## faelldantas

Pessoal, vi que é um tópico um pouco "antigo", então vou fazer um questionamento que já foi feito na época!

Sem "gambiarra" (como falaram), é possível rodar um dns no edgerouter?
@*netuai*, o seu foi feito essas adaptações que foram ditas? Nao teve problemas? Funciona redondinho até hoje?

Vlw!

----------


## faelldantas

Arthur, já vi alguns tópicos você falando no FreeBSD e no unbound, só que você usa um pc pra isso né ou seria uma vm? (me corrija se estiver errado).

Então assim, os benefícios de usar um ER desses, são muito bons. Economia de energia, nao precisa de um "pc" (pc, vm, nuvem).

Vlw, e assim que estiver com o dns no ER, avisa a gente!

----------


## netuai

O meu funcionou exelente, e de dois amigos tambem, na procura de como fazer achei dois links, mas nao tenho um edrouter pra testar o interessante é que hoje ele deu uns paus, to procurando outro pra ver pra mim.
https://community.ubnt.com/t5/EdgeMA...er/ta-p/558587
http://kea.isc.org/wiki/SystemNotesEdgeRouterLITE
http://community.ubnt.com/t5/EdgeMAX...OS/ta-p/413071




> Pessoal, vi que é um tópico um pouco "antigo", então vou fazer um questionamento que já foi feito na época!
> 
> Sem "gambiarra" (como falaram), é possível rodar um dns no edgerouter?
> @*netuai*, o seu foi feito essas adaptações que foram ditas? Nao teve problemas? Funciona redondinho até hoje?
> 
> Vlw!

----------


## gabrielest

Pois é Arthur,
VC sabe que estou interessado, quando tiver rodando a partir do Edge avisa a gente...

----------


## ijr

Eu acho que essa linha de equipamentos está tenho uma penetração muito lenta no mercado.

Entrego link de 100MB em um cliente. Coloquei uma Edge Lite para discar PPPoE e fazer nat e rodou bem.

----------


## gfqsw

A pergunta que nunca se cala... Como a "Tia Ana" agora está pedindo homologação de roteadores também (Ex. RB1100AHX2), o Edge Router foi homologado???

----------


## uesleycorrea

Homologada! WDC e OIW já possuem a homologação da EdgeRouter PRO.

Uesley Corrêa
Instrutor Oficial Ubiquiti

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

@*agatangelos* eu criei coragem e comprei um edgerouter light para um amigo meu colocar o freebsd nele e fazer dele meu servidor dns e num futuro próximo jogar um programa de monitoramento da rede nele. já fez as contas de quanto de energia eu vou economizar, na verdade eu não queria mesmo colocar servidor na minha rede!!!! deu certinho, esse edgerouter caiu do céu, abraço.

----------


## offzinho

Comprei 2 erlite-3, para DNS primário e secundário, encontrei um tutorial no seguinte link. http://rtfm.net/FreeBSD/ERL/ para instalação do FreeBSD 10.x.
Espero que o erlite-3 se saia bem, rede com no máximo 60 online. Esperando a energia diminuir após a instalação deles.  :Smile:

----------


## agatangelos

Cara com o aumento da conta de luz pode chegar a R$ 100,00 de economia dependendo da maquina que usa, ele gasta um pouco mais que um roteador ... tome cuidado com o seu processamento, pois dependendo da quantidade de usuários online pode ficar pesado, creio que um edge router light deste só segure uns 300 a 400 online, acima disso pode comprometer o desempenho da rede, fique monitorando ponha uma parte da rede no dns do google e outra parte no seu edge, assim você saberá se ele esta com algum problema, pois os cliente vão reclamar, hoje eu estou usando o edge router pro o @*uesleycorrea* configurou para mim dois links de 100MB divididos por range de ip, quando um link cai o outro assume todos os clientes automaticamente "um luxo", uma delas caiu duas vezes e o outro segurou todos os clientes e ninguém nem percebeu, um pouco mais de paz para mim ... uma das vezes um dos links ficou duas horas fora a internet ficou lenta mais ninguém ligou para reclamar imagina se eu fico 2 horas foras quantas pessoas iriam me ligar para reclamar? já estou a dois meses sem deixar meus clientes sem sinal, minhas instalações estão até aumentando ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo




> @*agatangelos* eu criei coragem e comprei um edgerouter light para um amigo meu colocar o freebsd nele e fazer dele meu servidor dns e num futuro próximo jogar um programa de monitoramento da rede nele. já fez as contas de quanto de energia eu vou economizar, na verdade eu não queria mesmo colocar servidor na minha rede!!!! deu certinho, esse edgerouter caiu do céu, abraço.

----------


## agatangelos

Pode ter certeza que vai economizar, em poucos meses com a economia que vai ter vai recuperar o investimento e ter economia no custo fixo com isso, eles vão segurar sua rede em uns 300 a 400 clientes dependendo do perfil de seus cliente ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo




> Comprei 2 erlite-3, para DNS primário e secundário, encontrei um tutorial no seguinte link. http://rtfm.net/FreeBSD/ERL/ para instalação do FreeBSD 10.x.
> Espero que o erlite-3 se saia bem, rede com no máximo 60 online. Esperando a energia diminuir após a instalação deles.

----------


## offzinho

Então estou no céu, pois media online nunca passa de 70, e pretendo usar apenas pro DNS e nada mais mesmo. Vai rodar de boa então, por muito tempo.
Pois meu Dell consome muita energia, e a energia aqui esta subindo demais, afinal esta subindo no Brasil inteiro.
E meu maior medo seria o pouco espaço que ele tem, mais como vi muitos usando e falando bem, resolvi arriscar e comprar, mais vejo que realmente fiz um bom negocio, falta poucos dia para eles chegarem, e começar a testar.

----------


## agatangelos

Cara quer um conselho de bobo, tenta comprar uma rb1100ahx2 tem ela homologada na wdc, com isso vai economizar uns R$ 150,00 na conta dependendo do dell que possui e em 8 meses ele se paga, eu tenho um dell aqui e tive que fazer uma manutenção na parte elétrica e acabei deixando ele desligado por 40 dias, minha conta de luz veio R$ 120,00 mais barata e isso antes do aumento, uma rb1100ahx2 suporta mais de 500 clientes online, depois que chegar nesta quantidade você compra uma ccr, pois dinheiro não vai ser o problema rsrsr ... aqui estou me programando para comprar uma ccr por causa da energia, mas contra a minha vontade, tenho um dell com dois processadores de 4 núcleos, controladora sas, memória ecc, fonte redundante de 700w, hd ssd, 16 ventoinhas rack u2, uma maquina excelente, mais me consome quase R$ 200,00 de energia atualmente com 600 clientes online e 180MB de trafego o processamento fica em 7%, ouço muitas reclamações das ccrs com muitos bugs fico com pé atras.

se você usar o edge router como dns e uma rb1100ahx2 você pode comprar aquelas fontes nobreak da volt e por duas baterias em 24v que você vai ficar mais de 2 dias sem energia se for necessário e sua conta de luz vai despencar.





> Então estou no céu, pois media online nunca passa de 70, e pretendo usar apenas pro DNS e nada mais mesmo. Vai rodar de boa então, por muito tempo.
> Pois meu Dell consome muita energia, e a energia aqui esta subindo demais, afinal esta subindo no Brasil inteiro.
> E meu maior medo seria o pouco espaço que ele tem, mais como vi muitos usando e falando bem, resolvi arriscar e comprar, mais vejo que realmente fiz um bom negocio, falta poucos dia para eles chegarem, e começar a testar.

----------


## offzinho

> Cara quer um conselho de bobo, tenta comprar uma rb1100ahx2 tem ela homologada na wdc, com isso vai economizar uns R$ 150,00 na conta dependendo do dell que possui e em 8 meses ele se paga, eu tenho um dell aqui e tive que fazer uma manutenção na parte elétrica e acabei deixando ele desligado por 40 dias, minha conta de luz veio R$ 120,00 mais barata e isso antes do aumento, uma rb1100ahx2 suporta mais de 500 clientes online, depois que chegar nesta quantidade você compra uma ccr, pois dinheiro não vai ser o problema rsrsr ... aqui estou me programando para comprar uma ccr por causa da energia, mas contra a minha vontade, tenho um dell com dois processadores de 4 núcleos, controladora sas, memória ecc, fonte redundante de 700w, hd ssd, 16 ventoinhas rack u2, uma maquina excelente, mais me consome quase R$ 200,00 de energia atualmente com 600 clientes online e 180MB de trafego o processamento fica em 7%, ouço muitas reclamações das ccrs com muitos bugs fico com pé atras.
> 
> se você usar o edge router como dns e uma rb1100ahx2 você pode comprar aquelas fontes nobreak da volt e por duas baterias em 24v que você vai ficar mais de 2 dias sem energia se for necessário e sua conta de luz vai despencar.


Então amigo eu tinha outro Dell que esta guardado aqui onde ficava para gerenciar 30 clientes, ao desligar o mesmo e substituir por uma rb2011uias-rm eu já tive uma economia de quase 70,00 ao mês. 
Esse outro Dell, fica para gerenciar os clientes, 2 servidor DNS, 1 servidor web, e 2 aplicação, que já contratei um Dedicado para hospedar o servidor web e as 2 aplicações.

Agora as duas edge para retirar o servidor de DNS dele, onde so vai ficar os clientes e ate dia 20 pego uma RB para os clientes. E pelos calculos e pra diminuir pelo menos 130,00 na conta de luz, pois o Dell e similar ao teu diferença que ele não usa SSD mais tem 6 Disco de 300GB.

Ja utilizo os patch e fonte da volt. E realmente supri bem a falta de energia.

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

bom dia amigos, aqui a rede é pequena ainda, 90 clientes no total, o edegerouter como dns vai aguentar por muito tempo ainda, e só uma coisa, o edegerouter tem como aumentar a capacidade de armazenamento para 4gb é só trocar o pendrive que vem dentro dele. estamos pensando em colocar o zabixx nele também, se der certo eu to no céu, zabixx pq o prtg não tem como. e sobre a parte de energia @*agatangelos* , hj eu tenho uma rb1100ahx2 fazendo balance e "todo o resto", uso nobreak APC com bateria de 70 amperes, mas eu ja tenho um sistema da TPNET que é um nobreak que utiliza duas baterias ligadas em 24v onde recebo meu link dedicado, vou implantar aqui na central também esse sistema da TPNET, que por sinal é excelente, com duas baterias de 70 amperes, vou jogar todos os equipamentos nesse nobreak, são 10 equipamentos todos ligados no POE, inclusive a rb1100ahx2, o que acham da idéia? agora o edegerouter eu não sei como fazer pra jogar ele nas baterias. acho que vou ter que colocar um conversor.

----------


## uesleycorrea

Só cuidado com coisas pesadas na EdgeLite. Ela não tem processamento para isso tudo. Já temos FreeBSD portado na EdgePRO para coisas mais parrudas, com upgrade de RAM para até 8Gb na caixa. Caso precisem de alguma solução assim, entrem em contato. Temos também appliances de baixo consumo de energia rodando DNS recursivo e fazendo outros serviços com um alívio enorme na conta de luz. Qualquer cotação de soluções desse tipo, podem ser feitas através do [email protected].

Valeu pela confiança e lembrança de todos!

----------


## offzinho

Minhas lite chegou ontem, consegui instalar o unbound, nela pra testar e funcionou. Agora tentar instalar o FreeBSD, algumas parte parece bem fácil, outras não entendi direito. Pena ter pouco material sobre o assunto.
Seria bom se alguém consegui-se montar um passo a passo em PT-BR, porem se eu obter sucesso e quem querer um manual irei deixar salvo para futuras necessidades.
O Pendrive da minha irei por um de 32GB só pra garantir que ira cachear bastante e sem medo de lotar a memoria.

----------


## netuai

quanto você cobra para configurar DNS REVERSO na minha edge lite, e outra coisa da pra fazer recursivo e dns cache com edrouter pro?



> Só cuidado com coisas pesadas na EdgeLite. Ela não tem processamento para isso tudo. Já temos FreeBSD portado na EdgePRO para coisas mais parrudas, com upgrade de RAM para até 8Gb na caixa. Caso precisem de alguma solução assim, entrem em contato. Temos também appliances de baixo consumo de energia rodando DNS recursivo e fazendo outros serviços com um alívio enorme na conta de luz. Qualquer cotação de soluções desse tipo, podem ser feitas através do [email protected].
> 
> Valeu pela confiança e lembrança de todos!

----------


## offzinho

Bem ate o momento esta funcionando certinho e foi de fácil instalação, mesmo sem ainda ter instalado o FreeBSD nela.
Estudando melhor pra depois arriscar trocar o sistema.

Screenshot.

Antes.


Depois.


No Windows.

----------


## netuai

você passa os procedimento de como configurar?

----------


## offzinho

Primeiramente, atualize a edgerouter pra ultima versão 1.6, depois de atualizada configure a entrada do Link na eth0 e na eth1 a Saída. 
eth0 -> recebe ip do mikrotik. 
eth1 -> 10.10.1.0/29 porta que iremos usar pra configurar a edge. 

OBS: Ainda não rebootei para ver se ira dar algum problema na config do unbound, porem não precisa ter medo, pois não ira atrapalhar em nada a edgerouter, Acredito que seja apenas esses passos, pois o doc que montei dos passos se encontra na loja, amanha confiro se não falta nada, mais acredito que esta tudo certinho, pois documento tudo para futuras consultas.
*
0. Passo, Abra o CLI.

*Cheque a versão do kermel com o comando ->* uname -a* caso seja a versão* 3.10.20* continue os passo,se não adicione esse repositorio no lugar do wheezy.



> configure
> set system package repository squeeze components 'main contrib non-free'
> set system package repository squeeze distribution squeeze
> set system package repository squeeze url http://http.us.debian.org/debian
> 
> set system package repository squeeze-security components main
> set system package repository squeeze-security distribution squeeze/updates
> set system package repository squeeze-security url http://security.debian.org
> commit
> ...


*

1. Passo, adicionar os repositórios.*


> configure
> set system package repository wheezy components 'main contrib non-free'
> set system package repository wheezy distribution wheezy 
> set system package repository wheezy url http://http.us.debian.org/debian
> 
> set system package repository wheezy-security components main
> set system package repository wheezy-security distribution wheezy/updates
> set system package repository wheezy-security url http://security.debian.org
> commit
> ...


Pode ser que de algum tipo de erro ao enviar o comando commit, porem aguarde o botão de reload e finalize com o save e exit.

*2. Passo, atualizar o sistema.*




> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade


*3. Passo, instalar os pacotes.*




> sudo apt-get install dnsutils build-essential libssl-dev wget


Depois,



> sudo apt-get install unbound nano


Depois dessa parte eu dei um reboot no sistema.

*4. Passo, Criar uma pasta para guardar as config.*




> sudo mkdir /config/unbound
> sudo cp /etc/unbound/unbound.conf /config/unbound/


*5. Passo, editar o arquivo.*




> sudo nano /etc/unbound/unbound.conf


apague tudo com o comando *Control+K,* e deixe apenas, com essa linha.




> include: /config/unbound/unbound.conf


Salve o arquivo com o comando *Control+X*.

*6. Passo, Configuração unbound.conf*




> sudo nano /config/unbound/unbound.conf


Apague tudo com *Control+K*.
Configure esse arquivo usando o tutorial do @ Arthur Bernardes.

*7. Passo, Editar o resolv.conf*




> sudo /etc/resolv.conf


Remova tudo com *Control+K* e Adicione.



> nameserver 127.0.0.1


*8. Passo, Permissões e named.cache*

vá ate ->



> cd /etc/unbound


baixe o named.cache ->



> sudo wget ftp://ftp.internic.net/domain/named.cache


Gere as chaves necessárias ->



> sudo unbound-control-setup


Alterar as permissões da pasta - >



> sudo chown unbound:root unbound_* ; sudo chmod 440 unbound_*


*9. Passo, Rodando o unbound*




> sudo /etc/init.d/unbound start


ou



> sudo service unbound start


Pode ser que nessa parte de um erro, caso não de nenhum erro só testar com o comando dig uol.com.br.
Caso de erro referente ao bind e porta bloqueada não me recordo direito da mensagem.

Você ira precisar parar o serviço do dnsmasq. Comando ->



> sudo service dnsmasq stop


Depois, ->



> sudo service unbound stop
> sudo service unbound start


Espero que entenda a embolera ai em cima, pois não sou muito bom pra montar passo a passo, mais irei configurar outra talvez essa semana ainda, qualquer coisa gravo o video da configuração pois leva em torno uns 7-10 minutos devido ao update, upgrade e install.

----------


## gabrielest

> Primeiramente, atualize a edgerouter pra ultima versão 1.6, depois de atualizada configure a entrada do Link na eth0 e na eth1 a Saída. 
> eth0 -> recebe ip do mikrotik. 
> eth1 -> 10.10.1.0/29 porta que iremos usar pra configurar a edge. 
> 
> OBS: Ainda não rebootei para ver se ira dar algum problema na config do unbound, porem não precisa ter medo, pois não ira atrapalhar em nada a edgerouter, Acredito que seja apenas esses passos, pois o doc que montei dos passos se encontra na loja, amanha confiro se não falta nada, mais acredito que esta tudo certinho, pois documento tudo para futuras consultas.
> *
> 0. Passo, Abra o CLI.
> 
> *Cheque a versão do kermel com o comando ->* uname -a* caso seja a versão* 3.10.20* continue os passo,se não adicione esse repositorio no lugar do wheezy.
> ...


Colega,
Se conseguir fazer um video e postar no you tube seria muito bacana pra todo mundo...
agradecido

----------


## netuai

entao, este procedimento seria apenas para fazer um dns cache, ne? E para fazer um reverso?

----------


## offzinho

Sim os passos são para cache apenas, nunca tentei fazer reverso no unbound mais deve ser quase igual ao BIND, edita o named.conf com a zona e depois criar o arquivo da zona reversa.

Eu comprei 3 erlite-3, duas vai ficar para cache e a terceira e cobaia para eu aprender a instalar o FreeBSD nela.
Irei configurar a segunda talvez essa semana ainda, ai vou gravar os passo a passo e disponibilizo o vídeo.

----------


## agatangelos

@*offzinho* ... pó cara faz um vídeo isso seria incrível, esta ferramenta é maravilhosa mas temos muito pouco material a respeito, isso ajudaria centenas de pessoas que estão batendo cabeça a respeito e com medo de mexer neles, vou configurar meu edge router lite que esta parado aqui e por um bairro para rodar nele para ver como fica ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## offzinho

@*agatangelos* vou ver se gravo um vídeo assim que começar a mexer na outra erlite, Mais pode tentar instalar sem medo que não ira afetar em nada, afinal você apenas vai instalar uns pacotes e nada demais, ela ira continuar funcionando normalmente. Meu medo e na que comprei de cobaia pra aprender a instalar o FreeBSD nela, pois o plano e deixar todas com FreeBSD tou apenas esperando chegar os pendrive de 32gb pra por nela e começar os testes.
@*Arthur Bernardes* achei que poderia ser similar, pois nunca procurei a respeito apenas vi material em relação ao BIND, *@*netuai como o Arthur falou então que os procedimentos são diferentes, no lugar do unbound instale o BIND (acho que já esta instalado.) o resto e normal pois depois que adicionar os repositórios e salvar fica igual um PC os procedimentos.


OBS: Atualmente 30 Clientes conectados processamento dela não passa dos 4% e RAM não passa dos 17%.

----------


## netuai

vou esperar pra ver se alguém ajuda ai com o reverso também

----------


## TsouzaR

Unbound é apenas recursivo.
NSD é o que faz autoritativo de domínios e reversos. Infelizmente ele não possui algo como o $GENERATE.

Eu não gosto do BIND para fazer servidor apenas recursivo ou apenas autoritativo, parece que mesmo fazendo apenas uma função, ele mantém coisas da outra rodando e usando recursos da máquina.

*Não é correto ter DNS recursivo e autoritativo na mesma máquina!* Para o autoritativo funcionar, você tem que liberar a porta 53 para acesso externo. Se o recursivo estiver na mesma máquina, isso vai deixá-lo aberto para toda a Internet também (ele tem que estar acessível apenas para a rede local), vulnerável a seu uso em ataques de amplificação, exploits, etc.

Ou seja, não gosto de BIND de jeito algum, exceto por alguns features interessantes, mas que são dispensáveis.
Além disso, NSD e Unbound (em máquinas separadas!) têm melhor desempenho e economizam mais recursos, o que é importante, já que estão querendo rodá-los em EdgeRouters.

----------


## offzinho

logo vou precisar desse trem. Mais por em quanto nem vou correr atrás de aprender a configurar isso.

----
Fiz a gravação da outra edgerouter, vou ter que sair mais quando voltar, vou editar o vídeo, cortar umas partes demoradas da instalação dos pacote e depois coloco o vídeo aqui.

----------


## gabrielest

No aguardo

----------


## netuai

também estou no aguardo, mas eu queria mesmo era aprender a fazer os reversos. Outro detalhe, é alguém aqui sabe se da pra fazer na edge router pro?

----------


## offzinho

@*netuai*
os procedimentos sempre serão os mesmo das instalações, não tem segredo.
Você adiciona os repositórios, atualiza e instala os pacotes que precisar, a configuração será a mesma coisa de você estar usando um debian ou derivados do .deb em um pc.

Vou dar uma googlada atrás de material de como faz o reverso no unbound e envio para você, pois só sei um pouco de como faz isso no BIND.

----
Encodando o vídeo, não fico um vídeo lá, essas coisas mais o importante e que da pra entender.  :Flute:

----------


## netuai

e que paguei um rapaz para configurar minhas edrouter lite com meus reversos, no inicio tava tudo ok, agora já estou com 450 clientes simultâneos, e os dns estão dando problema aqui as vezes. não sei, pensei em talvez colocar duas pro pra fazer os reversos, mas não sei nem por onde começar.

----------


## agatangelos

pessoal o edge router realmente é muito bom é um equipamento que não vou dizer que é top de linha mas com certeza é um degrau grande que nos podemos subir, devido a um custo acessível, mas também tem suas limitações não deve ser encarado como a solução dos problemas para sempre, quando o provedor chegar a uns 800MB para um bgp já é hora de começar a procurar novas soluções mas enquanto isso podemos fazer muitas coisa boas com eles só precisamos de mais informações, mais pessoas usando e mais pessoas como o @*offzinho* que fez e compartilhou para que outras pessoas pudessem testar e aprender e juntos evoluirmos, esta ferramenta tem que ser mais aberta, esta muito fechada em um grupo, temos que nos aprofundar e compartilhar para também colher os frutos ...

----------


## agatangelos

> Dá em qualquer versão do Edge, se for usar no EdgeOS o software é o mesmo!!
> 
> Rodrigo, hoje o EdgeRouter está numa "elite" que só eles sabem, rsrs.
> 
> Aproveite os materiais que lhe mandei.


ja estou estudando, o tempo é muito curto aqui, só consigo ler a noite mas vou começar a aprender com o mikrotik, para aprender os conceitos básicos do bgp por em pratica um aqui para mim, e depois que já tiver uma noção maior sobre o protocolo vou passar ao edge router, no mikrotik tem mais assunto, cursos online, palestras e etc ... já me inscrevi no curso de bgp CloudCampus assisti a primeira aula e estou montando o laboratório ... Um abraço e obrigado pelo material, só tem coisa boa.

----------


## gabrielest

> também estou no aguardo, mas eu queria mesmo era aprender a fazer os reversos. Outro detalhe, é alguém aqui sabe se da pra fazer na edge router pro?


Ja li que sim...mas não vi nem posso garantir

----------


## offzinho

Não tive tempo de conferir o vídeo certinho, e de colocar mais informações, pois o tempo esta apertado. Mais da pra quebrar um ganho e botar pra funcionar  :Smile:  , se tiver faltando algo só perguntar que confiro e explico os procedimentos.

OBS: Sou péssimo em criar vídeos tutorial  :Smile:

----------


## agatangelos

nota 1000 ... pode crer que você foi o pioneiro, parabéns amanha vou estudar o vídeo e por a minha edge lite para rodar, ela já esta até com teia de aranha rsrsr ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## offzinho

@*Arthur Bernardes* acho que a PRO aceitaria o repositório do Debian 8 normalmente, agora a Lite acho que e melhor deixar com o Debian 7 mesmo.
@*agatangelos* espero que realmente te ajude, e ajude os outros também. Mesmo tendo ficado um vídeo bem fraquinho,pois o plano era pra configurar ela agora dia 01/07, mais dei uma adiantada pra tentar ajudar. Mais qualquer duvida só perguntar.

----------


## netuai

alguém poderia fazer um pra reverso?

----------


## TsouzaR

> Eu disse que faz, não que uso.


Eu entendi.  :Top: 
Comentei apenas para evitar uma possível confusão pelo pessoal que está pesquisando o assunto no tópico.




> alguém poderia fazer um pra reverso?


 @*netuai*, tem certeza que o que você procura é o DNS reverso? Estou com a impressão de que está confundindo com recursivo, ainda mais depois desse seu post:




> e que paguei um rapaz para configurar minhas edrouter lite com meus reversos, no inicio tava tudo ok, agora já estou com 450 clientes simultâneos, e os dns estão dando problema aqui as vezes. não sei, pensei em talvez colocar duas pro pra fazer os reversos, mas não sei nem por onde começar.


O DNS que os clientes usam é o *recursivo*.
O outro é *autoritativo*. Não existe servidor DNS reverso!

O que chamam de DNS reverso é apenas uma configuração de zonas no autoritativo, para que o IP resolva para um nome (por isso se chama reverso, é o contrário do nome resolver para o IP), ex.: 192.168.0.1 = 192-168-0-1.static.net.provedor.com. Esse é o nome que aparece no _ping_ e _traceroute_, e é usado em algumas aplicações para verificar a legitimidade da origem dos dados, principalmente de servidores de e-mail.

Obs.: a intenção não foi te repreender com uma correção, @*netuai*. É apenas uma informação para o pessoal, pois acho que estão confundido os termos, e isso dificulta que encontrem conteúdos sobre a configuração, já que estarão pesquisando errado.

Sobre instalar e configurar, tanto servidor recursivo, quanto autoritativo e suas zonas diretas e reversas, há muito conteúdo sobre isso na Internet. O problema é que vocês estão pesquisando especificamente para EdgeRouter, por isso fica difícil encontrar vídeos e tutoriais.

EdgeOS é nada mais que uma distribuição Linux derivada do Debian. Pesquisem sobre essas instalações e configurações para Debian, pois a partir do momento que se tem acesso ao shell no EdgeRouter, o restante é tudo igual, inclusive adicionar repositórios.

----------


## agatangelos

@*TsouzaR* vou te dizer uma coisa muito seria, não é que voce tem razão rsrsrsr ... depois de ver o video do nosso amigo eu fiz uma pesquisa no google (dns no mk-auth) e o primeiro video que apareceu me fez lembrar na mesma hora do vídeo do edge router é muito parecido mesmo (coloquei o link abaixo) ... agora não sei se pode ajudar, estou querendo conseguir material sobre BGP para o edge router, eu estou procurando muito sobre Vyos e bgp mas oque encontro é muito pouco, eu estou procurando errado tambem rsrrs ... Por favor me de mais uma luz ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## alexandrecorrea

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DNS Reverso NAO funciona no UNBOUND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ele tem umas 'stub-zones' mas não responde como autoritativo !!

para estes casos, reverso, deve-se usar BIND ou NSD !! (powerdns entre outros).

----------


## TsouzaR

> @*TsouzaR* vou te dizer uma coisa muito seria, não é que voce tem razão rsrsrsr ... depois de ver o video do nosso amigo eu fiz uma pesquisa no google (dns no mk-auth) e o primeiro video que apareceu me fez lembrar na mesma hora do vídeo do edge router é muito parecido mesmo (coloquei o link abaixo) ... agora não sei se pode ajudar, estou querendo conseguir material sobre BGP para o edge router, eu estou procurando muito sobre Vyos e bgp mas oque encontro é muito pouco, eu estou procurando errado tambem rsrrs ... Por favor me de mais uma luz ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo


A única fonte de conteúdo sobre VyOS que conheço é a Wiki dele, mas tem pouca coisa sobre BGP: http://vyos.net/wiki/User_Guide
Eu acho mais fácil aprender com a ajuda interna da CLI (pressionando TAB ou ?), do que lendo documentações.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Unbound é apenas recursivo.
> NSD é o que faz autoritativo de domínios e reversos. Infelizmente ele não possui algo como o $GENERATE.
> 
> Eu não gosto do BIND para fazer servidor apenas recursivo ou apenas autoritativo, parece que mesmo fazendo apenas uma função, ele mantém coisas da outra rodando e usando recursos da máquina.
> 
> *Não é correto ter DNS recursivo e autoritativo na mesma máquina!* Para o autoritativo funcionar, você tem que liberar a porta 53 para acesso externo. Se o recursivo estiver na mesma máquina, isso vai deixá-lo aberto para toda a Internet também (ele tem que estar acessível apenas para a rede local), vulnerável a seu uso em ataques de amplificação, exploits, etc.
> 
> Ou seja, não gosto de BIND de jeito algum, exceto por alguns features interessantes, mas que são dispensáveis.
> Além disso, NSD e Unbound (em máquinas separadas!) têm melhor desempenho e economizam mais recursos, o que é importante, já que estão querendo rodá-los em EdgeRouters.


na verdade, você pode sim usar o recursivo e autoritativo na mesma maquina... basta saber configurar.
ao criar as zonas do reverso, você configura ele para permitir consulta de todos.
e no restante você configura para permitir consulta apenas das suas faixas de IP

ex: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/...Bind/?pagina=1

----------


## TsouzaR

> na verdade, você pode sim usar o recursivo e autoritativo na mesma maquina... basta saber configurar.
> ao criar as zonas do reverso, você configura ele para permitir consulta de todos.
> e no restante você configura para permitir consulta apenas das suas faixas de IP


Ah sim, realmente. Eu estava considerando fazer o filtro das requisições apenas por firewall, me esqueci que há configuração de ACL do próprio servidor DNS recursivo.

Mas apenas o ACL não resolve completamente o problema. Ainda é possível fazer ataques (DDoS, cache poisoning, etc), se a rede estiver vulnerável a spoofing de src-address. Praticamente ninguém se dá ao trabalho de habilitar o rp-filter no RouterOS para evitar isso, então imagine o tamanho do problema se alguém colocar nos pacotes um src-address de dentro da rede, liberada no ACL...

Eu acho mais mais seguro contra falhas humanas rodar cada um (autoritativo e recursivo) em máquinas, mesmo que virtuais, separadas.

----------


## netuai

eu realmente não sei o que quero direito, "falar o nome da função" mas o que eu quero é fazer meus reversos, e ter uma consulta rápida em meus clientes e sem problemas, pois aqui tenho a edge lite, e seto o ip delas em meus clientes como dns, mas as vezes ta dando erros

----------


## berghetti

Ola, o edgerouter lite é possível aumentar memória RAM e de armazenento?

(Não que eu precise, apenas uma curiosidade)

----------


## berghetti

> O armazenamento tem sim, é uma unidade flash USB, agora memória RAM não sei dizer!!


Obrigado, sem alguém souber sobre a memória RAM. ?!

----------


## netuai

Você presta consultoria, no sentido faz configurações para outros provedores?




> O armazenamento tem sim, é uma unidade flash USB, agora memória RAM não sei dizer!!

----------


## netuai

quanto vc cobra pra refazer meus dns e dar uma olhada no meu sistema?

----------


## kalichevski

Sai de um TP-LINK R480T+ que só dava pau na interface WEB do router para um EDGEROuter Lite.... 

NO TP-Link conseguia me virar, para liberar portas para DVR e outras coisas.

Agora estou bem perdido com esse edgerouter, já coloquei o ultimo firmware 1.7, mas nada de conseguir liberar as portas do DVR e usar efetivamente meu endereço do no-ip.

Caso alguém possa me ajudar.

Forte abraço pro pessoal.

----------


## 4networks

> quanto vc cobra pra refazer meus dns e dar uma olhada no meu sistema?


Boa noite @*netuai*,

Pode entrar em contato conosco via:

Skype: consultoria.4networks
E-mail: [email protected]

fico no aguardo de seu contato.
Abraço

----------


## inquiery

Ninguém rodando um EdgeRouter como concentrador PPPoE?

Queria ter uma idéia de até quantos clientes o EdgeRouter Pro suporta simultaneamente.

----------


## servnet

> Ninguém rodando um EdgeRouter como concentrador PPPoE?
> 
> Queria ter uma idéia de até quantos clientes o EdgeRouter Pro suporta simultaneamente.


Gostaria dessa resposta também. 
E ai gente quantas conexões PPPoE simultâneas, o Edge Router aguenta sem abrir o bico?
Alguém usa com essa finalidade?

----------


## alexxadmin

Estou compilando o gentoo linux pra ela usando o kernel original, pois já testei o servidor pppoe accel-ppp com o edgeOS e não deu certo, no PC uso o accel-ppp com sucesso 1500 online sempre. Com o kernel original tenho a acelereção de pacote nativa para forward.
O problema é o nat, usa conttrack, não funciona com "set system offload ipv4 forwarding enable",
como roteador de borda / ospf sem controle de banda vai de boa, mas controle de banda envolve CPU, ai a coisa muda.

----------


## nEVER

Tenho um cenario para configurar:
Uma academia, como conexao simultanea de 30 a 50 alunos
pensei em colocar um ERLite-3 para fazer o servidor DHCP com controlador QoS ativado, e usar um Unifi AP para distribuir o wifi 
a area de alcance deva ser no maximo 20 x 40

serve pra mim ??? 
na verdade me indicaram no lugar do ERLite-3 um RB750GL

obrigado desde ja

----------


## carlosomena

> Tenho um cenario para configurar:
> Uma academia, como conexao simultanea de 30 a 50 alunos
> pensei em colocar um ERLite-3 para fazer o servidor DHCP com controlador QoS ativado, e usar um Unifi AP para distribuir o wifi 
> a area de alcance deva ser no maximo 20 x 40
> 
> serve pra mim ??? 
> na verdade me indicaram no lugar do ERLite-3 um RB750GL
> 
> obrigado desde ja


Tenho o mesmo questionamento, tenho dúvida entre uma Edge Router Lite ou uma RB951G-2HnD para um condominio com uns 30-50 usuarios e um link de 60mb. A RB951G-2HnD pra mim seria vantagem se aguentar pois já tem um rádio e switch para ligar os outros 2 AP que já tenho no local.

Alguém se habilita a opinar se RB951G-2HnD dá conta?

----------


## CambuiAl

Estou usando um ER-5-PoE para mais que tres anos agora - e show de bola! Tem 5 portas com PoE passivo que serve para antenas UBNT/Mikrotik. Funciona bem com Load-Balancing, e agora suporta mais que 2 x WAN, mais deve usar CLI para configurar. O novo firmware 1.8.x tem DPI - (Deep Packet Inspection) e voce pode bloquear aplicações como Facebook, Skype, Whatsapp no firewall, usando o GUI. 

O novo model ER-X-SFP vai chegar no Brasil em breve, e tem 5 portas PoE + 1 porta SFP para qualquer GBIC, e esta inda mais barato que o ER-5-PoE.

A unica problema eu tinha era falha no USB drive, mais e facil trocar e re-instalar o sistema usando Cruzer Fit 8GB.

----------


## carlosomena

> Estou usando um ER-5-PoE para mais que tres anos agora - e show de bola! Tem 5 portas com PoE passivo que serve para antenas UBNT/Mikrotik. Funciona bem com Load-Balancing, e agora suporta mais que 2 x WAN, mais deve usar CLI para configurar. O novo firmware 1.8.x tem DPI - (Deep Packet Inspection) e voce pode bloquear aplicações como Facebook, Skype, Whatsapp no firewall, usando o GUI. 
> 
> O novo model ER-X-SFP vai chegar no Brasil em breve, e tem 5 portas PoE + 1 porta SFP para qualquer GBIC, e esta inda mais barato que o ER-5-PoE.
> 
> A unica problema eu tinha era falha no USB drive, mais e facil trocar e re-instalar o sistema usando Cruzer Fit 8GB.
> 
> Anexo 61912


Esse recurso é muito interessante, um ponto para edge. O que vc acha que me atende melhor uma edge lite ou uma RB951G-2HnD para 30-40 usuários e um link de 60 a 120?

Essa troca do pendrive foi tranquila? Sei que quanto ao hardware as routerboard são excelentes, teve uma minha que ficou um bom tempo sem proteção pq a caixa abriu e eu não usava e mesmo com ela inundada e pegando sol e chuva funcionou depois.

----------


## CambuiAl

Sim - a troca do pendrive e muito simples. Voce literalmente pode tirar o velho, fazer um imagem e depois copiar para o novo pendrive. 

Sobre Mikrotik - não tenho experiência com eles, mais eu acho que eles tem suporte de comunidade Brasileiro melhor.

----------


## carlosomena

> Sim - a troca do pendrive e muito simples. Voce literalmente pode tirar o velho, fazer um imagem e depois copiar para o novo pendrive. 
> 
> Sobre Mikrotik - não tenho experiência com eles, mais eu acho que eles tem suporte de comunidade Brasileiro melhor.


Quanto mais pesquiso sobre as edge router mais eu penso em usar o porém é que com a rb eu não precisaria de switch e um AP. 

Abusando de sua disposição tem alguma outra observação ? Foi tranquila de configurar? Ela tem o uso de dados dos usuários? Achei muito pouco falando do seu uso no geral

----------


## CambuiAl

Para quem tem EdgeRouter Lite ou PoE hoje, fora do prazo da garantia, a minha dica e fazer uma imagem do pendrive agora, e sempre ter o backup pronto. Também, dar para usar um de 32GB se voce precisa mais espaço. Os fotos mostram um Sandisk Cruzer Fit 8gb, e o velho pendrive fora.

----------


## CambuiAl

> Quanto mais pesquiso sobre as edge router mais eu penso em usar o porém é que com a rb eu não precisaria de switch e um AP. 
> 
> Abusando de sua disposição tem alguma outra observação ? Foi tranquila de configurar? Ela tem o uso de dados dos usuários? Achei muito pouco falando do seu uso no geral


Nao tem model com antena integrado, mais tem varios modelos com switch e PoE integrado (ER-X tem 5 portas, 1 com PoE. ER-X-SFP tem 5 portas PoE + SFP, ER-5-POE tem 5 portas).

O config e bastante facil, e tem WIZARDS no GUI para config basico. Existe um forum de UBNT em Portuguese também. https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/

----------


## carlosomena

> Para quem tem EdgeRouter Lite ou PoE hoje, fora do prazo da garantia, a minha dica e fazer uma imagem do pendrive agora, e sempre ter o backup pronto. Também, dar para usar um de 32GB se voce precisa mais espaço. Os fotos mostram um Sandisk Cruzer Fit 8gb, e o velho pendrive fora.


Se optar por ela é a primeira coisa a fazer. Se utilizar um pendrive maior o sistema aceita? Qual programa utilizou? Tô de olho em uma no mercado livre que o vendedor falou que é do lote quadrado de plástico que eu pesquisei e vi que é o que tem problema com o pendrive. Ela esquenta muito?

Eu vi essa linha X mas ela é diferente da lite no quesito performance e uma com ER 5 portas tá bem mais cara. A lite e a X da pelo mesmo preço, R$290 aí acho melhor a lite.

----------


## CambuiAl

O modelo plastico e o modelo original - o novo modelo e quadrado e metal. Os modelos novos tem pendrive melhor sim. Eu tenho 2 x ER-5-POE e 1 x ER-Lite (original, plastico). Esquenta sim, mais nunca tinha problemas com isso.

Eu vou verificar que software para USB eu usei mais tarde - voce usa Linux/Windows/Mac para preferencia? 

Pode usar pendrive de 32GB sim, mais tem que mudar os partitions um pouco se não me engano.

----------


## carlosomena

> O modelo plastico e o modelo original - o novo modelo e quadrado e metal. Os modelos novos tem pendrive melhor sim. Eu tenho 2 x ER-5-POE e 1 x ER-Lite (original, plastico). Esquenta sim, mais nunca tinha problemas com isso.
> 
> Eu vou verificar que software para USB eu usei mais tarde - voce usa Linux/Windows/Mac para preferencia? 
> 
> Pode usar pendrive de 32GB sim, mais tem que mudar os partitions um pouco se não me engano.


Tenho Windows e Linux mas no Linux só aspira.

Se aumentar a partição ela poderá ser utilizada para outras coisas tranquilamente? 

Não entendi a parte inicial, pelo que eu pesquisei a versão que não tem problema é a última (3 gen) que é a quadrada de metal. 

A primeira que era de metal e trapezoidal tinha problemas com a RAM e alguns casos de pendrive e a segunda versão (quadrada e plástico) problema com pendrive, não é isso?

----------


## CambuiAl

Eu achei que o modelo original era plastico e trapezoidal (isso e o modelo que eu tenho) e algumas tinham problemas com RAM, e muitos tinham problemas com pendrive. Com certeza, o modelo quadrado e metal é o 3 Gen. 

Sobre usando para outras coisa - sim, mais é um roteador. Existe a possibilidade para instalar outras coisas sim, mais podem ter um impacto no funcionalidade do roteador. É melhor evitar qualquer coisa que precisa muito read/write no pendrive, ou vai precisar a troca do pendrive mais freqüentemente.

----------


## carlosomena

> Eu achei que o modelo original era plastico e trapezoidal (isso e o modelo que eu tenho) e algumas tinham problemas com RAM, e muitos tinham problemas com pendrive. Com certeza, o modelo quadrado e metal é o 3 Gen. 
> 
> Sobre usando para outras coisa - sim, mais é um roteador. Existe a possibilidade para instalar outras coisas sim, mais podem ter um impacto no funcionalidade do roteador. É melhor evitar qualquer coisa que precisa muito read/write no pendrive, ou vai precisar a troca do pendrive mais freqüentemente.


Agora eu não sei com são as gen 1 e 2, achei que a 1 era trapezoidal e metal. Pode ser que quadrada seja só a última.

Qual é o tamanho do pendrive original?
É possível configurar queue na interface gráfica? Como seus equipamentos se saem aí? Acha que aguenta meu cenário de 30-40 clientes simultâneos com 60mb hj e com sobra para o futuro? 

Não é para provedor é para compartilhar Internet no condomínio com 24 apartamentos. Pensei em uma queue de 20mb burst com 4 ou 8 segundos depois 15mb ou 10mb de download e 1mb de burst e 750kb de upload. Meu "link" é a net com 60/3 empresarial. É fácil fazer essas regras na erl?

----------


## CambuiAl

Sim - eu acho que dar para este scenario, e existe um wizard para FQ_Codel https://community.ubnt.com/t5/EdgeMA.../957877#M51073 onde voce pode configurar o Burst usando o GUI. Eu nunca tentei fazer isso, mais parece que usando este wizard serve. 

Dar para ver o pendrive original no meu foto - conjunto com o novo Sandisk Cruzer fit.

----------


## carlosomena

> Sim - eu acho que dar para este scenario, e existe um wizard para FQ_Codel https://community.ubnt.com/t5/EdgeMA.../957877#M51073 onde voce pode configurar o Burst usando o GUI. Eu nunca tentei fazer isso, mais parece que usando este wizard serve. 
> 
> Dar para ver o pendrive original no meu foto - conjunto com o novo Sandisk Cruzer fit.


Comprei a ER-Lite... deve chegar semana que vem. Obrigado pelas dicas. Se puder depois falar os bixu para fazer o backup do pendrive agradeço. O tamanho do pendrive da Lite é 2GB pelo que diz o manual, vou comprar um novo de 4GB pra trocar.

----------


## CambuiAl

O software é ImageUSB http://osforensics.com/tools/write-usb-images.html - com isso dar para fazer um imagem do pendrive original, e copiar para um novo pendrive.

No step 2 - voce quer 'Create image from USB drive' para fazer a copia.

Vale a pena espera para o fim de garantia antes de começar este processo.

----------


## carlosomena

> O software é ImageUSB http://osforensics.com/tools/write-usb-images.html - com isso dar para fazer um imagem do pendrive original, e copiar para um novo pendrive.
> 
> No step 2 - voce quer 'Create image from USB drive' para fazer a copia.
> 
> Vale a pena espera para o fim de garantia antes de começar este processo.



Valeu amigo, o meu chegou e por via das dúvidas após o update para versão 1.8 Beta 2 fiz uma imagem do pendrive com o software que me indicou.

Gostei muito do edgeroute, no inicio fiquei meio decepcionado pq a GUI não é muito clara com as funções, mas depois de pesquisar um pouco mais e usar mais o CLI para as minhas necessidades fiquei impressionado com as possibilidades. Por ser um sistema linux based dá pra fazer um monte de coisa. Instalei na minha o Unbound para rodar junto com o dnsmasq - sim estou com 2 serviços DNS, dnsmasq é o "principal" cacheando tudo e requisitando nos DNS da operadora e outros proximos da minha região e o Unbound como servidor mesmo usando uma porta diferente da 53 para atender apenas ao dnsmasq. Instalei apache2 com o bandwidthd para obter o consumo de dados da rede. O iftop também é bem legal para obter informações na rede. Instalei antes o ntop mas ficou muito "pesado" na ER-Lite, mas é bem bacana. Agora tenho uma visão melhor de como está a rede usando o SNMP tbm com o PRTG.

Com mikrotik acho que seria mais fácil uma configuração de rede pura mas as possibilidades do linux são muito boas com o ER-Lite. Acho que se deixar ela enxuta, apenas fazendo o NAT com certeza uma ER-Lite bem configurada deve passar a performance das RB1100 fazendo NAT.

O mais legal foi isso http://179.105.164.223:371

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Olá pessoal.
Alguém que configurou Unbound na EdgeMax Lite teve problemas p/ adicionar/atualizar o repositório wheezy-security url http://security.debian.org ?

Aqui já tentei de tudo e sempre dá erro. Traduzindo o erro diz que "Arquivos de Indice falharam durante o download".

Abraço.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Fabiano, já passei pelo mesmo. Apesar desse erro não ter me incomodado na configuração do serviço que eu desejo, veja esse tópico num fórum gringo.
> 
> * https://community.ubnt.com/t5/EdgeMA...n/td-p/1555665



Grande Athur, tá sumido amigão kkkkkk.
Então, por esse erro eu não prosegui c/ as configurações que estava testando.
No seu caso onde ocorre esse erro, a configuração é p/ dns recursivo c/ unbound ?

Abraço.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Estou nada meu amigo Fabiano, trabalhando e estudando muito, rsrsrs.
> 
> Você chegou a prosseguir com os passos para a instalação do serviço? Te garanto que não haverá incômodo. Sim, estou utilizando como DNS recursivo e Unbound sim, tanto em EdgeRouter Lite (ERL), EdgeRouter X (ERX), EdgeRouter (ER8) e EdgeRouter Pro (ERP8).
> 
> Eu tinha no Under-Linux um tópico explicando passo-a-passo a instalação e configuração básica do Unbound (em plataforma Linux e BSD), mas por conta de um usuário que estava copiando o texto e publicando como se fosse dele, eu acabei deletando para evitar problemas maiores. Futuramente posso pensar em escrever esse tópico novamente, percebi que foi de muita ajuda para todos.


Imagino, essa vida de provedor de internet é bem puxada.
Eu lembro do seu tópico, até tinha o link dele aqui e usava como referencia p/ fazer dns recursivo no Ubuntu (vi mesmo que foi removido).

Pelo o que li no forum gringo, não é mais necessário incluir a atualização do repositório security.debian.org

Valeu pela força meu amigo, abração...

----------


## alexrock

Posso dizer que ela usar uma pendrive de armazenamento me fez pensar seriamente em comprar uma pra testes e aprendizado.

Enviado de meu GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk

----------


## andrecarlim

> Parece que só a ERL e ER5-POE usa memória flash removível. A ER8 e ERP8 não usam, apesar de terem porta USB. 
> 
> Estou querendo saber se é possível mudar a ordem de boot para a memória flash e onde conseguir uma imagem para testes. Antes que alguém venha questionar pra que isso, não estou pensando em usá-la somente para roteamento :-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


Não sei se tem como mudar a ordem de boot, esse tipo de equipamento tem boot-code único, talvez exista um recurso que procure algum pen-drive e carregue o sistema à partir dele.

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alexrock

> Parece que só a ERL e ER5-POE usa memória flash removível. A ER8 e ERP8 não usam, apesar de terem porta USB. 
> 
> Estou querendo saber se é possível mudar a ordem de boot para a memória flash e onde conseguir uma imagem para testes. Antes que alguém venha questionar pra que isso, não estou pensando em usá-la somente para roteamento :-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


Pensei em lamp...

Enviado de meu GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk

----------


## alexramalho

Um detalhe pelo que vi aqui pela internet somente o modelo edgerouter lite e o POE e que tem memorias usb o Edgerouter x tem flash. 
estou com essa duvida para a compra do mesmo alguem poderia confirmar?

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara, não acho que essas edge-routers devam ser usadas para outra coisa a não ser para o que foram desenvolvidas, nossas alterações são nessa linha, apenas mudar o software de autenticação e gestão das sessões pppoe, para tanto o tipo de memória não importa.

Até vou aproveitar, fiz um novo pacote bem limpo e com poucas modificações para usar no edge-point r6 e na edge-router X que ambos são MIPSel. Segue o link:

http://wordpress.stubnetwork.com.br/...unk_mipsel.deb

----------


## alexramalho

> Cara, não acho que essas edge-routers devam ser usadas para outra coisa a não ser para o que foram desenvolvidas, nossas alterações são nessa linha, apenas mudar o software de autenticação e gestão das sessões pppoe, para tanto o tipo de memória não importa.
> 
> Até vou aproveitar, fiz um novo pacote bem limpo e com poucas modificações para usar no edge-point r6 e na edge-router X que ambos são MIPSel. Segue o link:
> 
> http://wordpress.stubnetwork.com.br/...unk_mipsel.deb


Andre Obrigado, 
Minha intenção e que como elas rodam linux dá para brincar bastante e explorar algumas coisas mas a nível de laboratório mesmo nada em produção.

----------


## luis901

Por favor, alguém pode me ajudar?

Não consigo fazer funcionar em pppoe um erpoe-5 com um pace 5471 (link gvt) em bridge. Alguém tem um passo-a-passo?

----------


## Coliseu

estou com um problema na minha edgeroute pro, com 1 link partial route + cdn, de 2 em 2 dias ela trava e reinicia sozinha 800 mega de trafego, para ser beeem sincero acredito que ela não aguente mais que isso não, e mais "falacia" de pessoas que prestam esses serviços de bgp que colocam a edge como a 8 maravilha do mundo, mas estou na curiosidade de algum relato "verdadeiro"

----------


## andrecarlim

> estou com um problema na minha edgeroute pro, com 1 link partial route + cdn, de 2 em 2 dias ela trava e reinicia sozinha 800 mega de trafego, para ser beeem sincero acredito que ela não aguente mais que isso não, e mais "falacia" de pessoas que prestam esses serviços de bgp que colocam a edge como a 8 maravilha do mundo, mas estou na curiosidade de algum relato "verdadeiro"


Até aqui só vi gente falando, mas nunca vi na prática, até testei em dois clientes quando o BGP chegava perto dos 700mb, aí já viu.

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## avatar52

Eu tenho várias EdgeRouter PRO trabalhando por aí com boa banda em cima, e é estável sim e posso mostrar. 

Meu case maior aqui é de 600Mbps, e está aguentando bem. 

Mas se quer solução mais robusta, tem aí o VyOS em hardware PC (que dá banho em muito Mikrotik por aí), tem Linux, tem FreeBSD, tem Cisco e tem Juniper. :-)


Enviado do meu iPhone usando UnderLinux

----------


## andrecarlim

> Eu tenho várias EdgeRouter PRO trabalhando por aí com boa banda em cima, e é estável sim e posso mostrar.


Fiquei curioso... Está rodando BGP? Junto OSPF? Firewall? VLANs? LACP?

Eu tinha uma recentemente num cliente que tinha tudo isso e pelo menos uma vez por mês travava ou o ospf simplesmente não subia, só desconfigurando e refazendo. Estava atualizado com a última versão.

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## avatar52

Pera aí, somente BGP, firewall, VLANs sem LACP. Agora OSPF junto também não dá, não gosto de misturar serviços hehehe. 

Não gosto da última versão, uso somente a 1.6.0 e a 1.9.1, estacionei nelas. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## Coliseu

pessoal realmente no meu cenário ela só suportou ate uma media de 700 Mbps, quando esta por volta de 800Mbps ela começa a ficar com latência alta, trava e após alguns poucos segundos ela reinicia, o interessante e que o processamento não passa de 35% !o que uso , bgp com uma operadora "filtrei as rotas "+ cdn somente isso!, tentei desabilitar o off load, o processamento subiu de 35 para 99% e não passava mais de 400Mbps,
em suma o "off load" e um recurso de aceleração por hardware, desativando o processamento sobe e não passa de 400mbps, ou seja ate essa velocidade sem o offload vai tranquilo, no meu caso que preciso de pelo menos 800Mbps, somente com off load ativo, sem o off load ativo ela tem a capacidade de uma rb 1100ahx2. os travamentos são estranhos ha dias que com a mesma banda não trava, outros dias trava, levo em conta que talvez nos dias que ela trava a alguma quantidade maior de pacotes talvez.

----------


## avatar52

A versão 1.6.0 tem problemas de offload pelo que tenho visto na UBNT Community. 

Pode nos dizer qual versão está utilizando?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando UnderLinux

----------


## Coliseu

opa, sim , e era justamente isso que queria mencionar , versão 1.9.1.1, será que existe alguma versão mais estável? não me parece falta de processamento, parece-me um panic que da quando excede alguma quantidade de pacotes, geralmente acontece no começo da noite e já vi acontecer o travamento quando tentei acessar o sistema via web, ele travou na hora e reiniciou.
agora mesmo enquanto digitava e tentei acessar para ver a versão ela travou e reiniciou rsrs..

----------


## avatar52

1.9.1.1 não é a última que saiu? Pra mim ainda está em estado de beta, eu estou na 1.9.1. 

Tenho algumas com 1.7 numa paz também. 

Obs.: a interface gráfica comigo deu muitos problemas de travamento, removi e até hoje só paz. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## Coliseu

o mais antigo que tem no site ubnt e o v1.8.0 e v1.8.5, saberia informar onde consigo um estável? como desabilito a interface web? obrigado to agoniado com essa edge reiniciando e perdendo performance  :Dong:

----------


## avatar52

Tente usar a 1.9.1 e sair dessa 1.9.1.1. 

Vou procurar aqui nos meus arquivos a 1.6.0 e a 1.7. 

Em modo de configuração execute:

delete services gui 
commit&&save




Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## Coliseu

blz pessoal, minha edgerouter parou de reiniciar , fis downgrade de firmware, testei vários , mas por incrível que pareça, só parou de travar e reiniciar quando desativei a interface "gui 'rsrs
usando os comandos do nosso amigo acima "avatar52"
Em modo de configuração execute:

delete services gui 
commit&&save

6 dias de up firmware 1.9.1.1 media de 700mega, picos de 800 tranquilo.

----------


## avatar52

Que bom que resolveu, amigo. A interface gráfica da EdgeRouter é porca demais, mas sempre tem os que a defendem pelo motivo de monitoramento. 

Recomendo que colete tudo o que precisa via SNMP (exceto o TheDude, ele eleva o CPU dela até estourar). 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## djjeantechno

> Eu tenho mais de 20 cases com ela. Cada um diferente do outro em cenário. E é impressionante o que ela é capaz de fazer. Estarei a partir de novembro ministrando as certificações oficiais da UBNT para esse hardware, e no momento, estou concluindo uma turma com 32 alunos de BGP com EdgeRouter, formando 32 profissionais que serão capazes de administrar o que esse hardware é capaz de fazer em suas redes no que tange a roteamento de borda. Inclusive, esse final de semana passado estive apresentando uma palestra no evento da InternetSUL em Floripa e os ouvintes ficaram abismados com os cases, e fiz muitos novos amigos lá, que também cederão aos encantos da EdgeRouter para BGP.
> 
> Uesley Corrêas
> Instrutor UBNT UCWA & UCRSS


me chama no skype djjeantechno

----------


## fhayashi

Salve galera!

Alguém já usou a Edgerouter Infinity para BGP?

----------


## sphreak

> Salve galera!
> 
> Alguém já usou a Edgerouter Infinity para BGP?


Acompanhando! Preciso fazer uma migração de equipamento e me interessei neste.

----------


## avatar52

Estou querendo comprar pra testar, mas uns amigos dizem que está dando problemas de refrigeração por causa de má programação dos Fans. Vou comprar uma pra testar.

----------


## fhayashi

Artur,

na lista GTER comentaram agora mesmo que havia um problema no firmware que os cooler não funcionavam como devido.

Acho que se for o caso, deve ter corrigido. Minha dúvida é quanto será que aguenta de tráfego aproximadamente.

Se aguentar perto do que aguenta o serveru L800 é bem interessante, uma vez que já vem com os SFP+

----------


## Maclaud

Prezados, alguem ja usando a EDGE ROUTER INFINITY? estou prestes a trocar o meu BGP, ao trafego tem aumentado muito aqui, ja queria uma solução que suportasse ate uns 5gigas pra nao precisar estar trocando de equipamento. gostaria da opiniao dos mais experientes se a INFINITY guenta esse tranco pra BGP ful Routing, tenho 2 operadoras.

abraço a todos.

----------


## fhayashi

Alguém que tenha instalado o unbound sabe como faço para iniciar quando liga o equipamento?

No CentOS costumo fazer via systemctl.

----------


## avatar52

No Debian: update-rc.d unbound defaults

----------


## fhayashi

Opa, valeu Artur, e o comando vale no debian customizado do edgerouter? Fico no maior caga..sso de ficar fuçando no edgerouter. kkkkkkkk

----------


## avatar52

Vale sim, Flávio. 

Foda é que algumas versões do EdgeOS voltam com a hora no relógio UTC e o Unbound não resolve nomes, tendo que acertar a hora. Uma chatice, mesmo usando NTP.

----------


## DrAxRj

Bom dia! Alguém já fez Balance + dns no mesmo EdgeRouter? Estou com um aqui com balance, queria testar com dns recursivo junto...

----------


## gahost



----------


## Chavsnet

offzinho 


meu gande tambem to passando por mal bucado , mais chegui tarde pra ve o videio

----------


## Chavsnet

sim para balance e posivel e achei muito bom agora para dns ainda nao achei a solução to a procura ainda se precisa de ajuda so chamar 88 9 9672 0000 zap

----------


## oneoloki

pessoal alguem me tira essa duvida tenho um rede a cabo com 52 clientes via PPPoE 
em uma RB3011 e comprei uma edgerouter x sfp eu consigo rodar nela o servidor DNS Unbound ????
tranquilo !!!

----------


## gabrielest

Pessoal boa noite desenterrando O tópico mas acredito ser mais interessante deixar tudo no canto só do que ficar abrindo vários tópicos Na verdade o que eu estou procurando é alguém que possa fazer a implementação no DNS no EdgeRouter como consultoria quem estiver disposto a gentileza retornar o contato Que explicarei qual é o nosso cenário e se dá para fazer

----------

